# A good end to a beautiful day



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

So I decided that as it was such a nice day I'd get out and take a few shots of the car. Gave it a good clean and headed down the sea, enjoy.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Loving your 32 and also those shots with the wheels in the water, top class all round


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliff J said:


> Loving your 32 and also those shots with the wheels in the water, top class all round


Cheers Cliff, was looking at some of your pictures taken in London earlier, theres some awesome shots there:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks buddy  I seriously need to do what you've done though, get some final quality shots of my car before it goes up for sale, in a stunning location, exactly as you've done.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Selling!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Thats first class, the wheels make the car


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pictures


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Love it!!!!
6th pic down is my fav sans flash.
:thumbsup:
Wheels look bloody great too!
Can you post up the vital statistics of them for us?
Cheers

Bob


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Darren-mac said:


> Thats first class, the wheels make the car


No mate Nissan made the car!


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

I think we have a winner at the picture number 6..

Awesome issution the water makes especially because of the bigger boat a little further out 

Ron


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice tom shame its all going to be rusty in about two weeks now!

where ddi you go for those shots?


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

gtr-loz said:


> very nice tom shame its all going to be rusty in about two weeks now!
> 
> where ddi you go for those shots?


I gave it a wash down after it's swim, car even achieved it 10 meter swimming certificate!
Shots were taken down Two tree Island, had to park the car in the water without falling off the jetty which is hard when all youcan see is water, take off my shoes and socks and then get out to take the pictures. All in the name of a good picture, think I need to get out more :squintdan


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

lmao i hope there were alot of people watching and laughing at you and your rolled up trouser moment!


----------



## typevu (Oct 3, 2011)

Be a bit embarrassing if you got bogged lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Amazing and skilled pics dude ...fancy taking some of mine ;-)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I can see my house from there!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Great shots, (but I'm not sure I'd let the tide come on my car).


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Superb pics and loving the dedication. lol. 6th one down is a stunning pic. So your on a jettie right as suppose to sand as i could imagine bogging down could well have been an issue and subsequently a huge concern with the tide coming in!!! lol.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

gtr-loz said:


> lmao i hope there were alot of people watching and laughing at you and your rolled up trouser moment!


Err I had shorts on so no trouser rolling needed, didn't you know the summer has turned up :wavey:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Scott said:


> I can see my house from there!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Great shots, (but I'm not sure I'd let the tide come on my car).


The tide was om it's way out so no chance of it "cumming on my car"!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Them pics look the bullox!! And the car looks even better! Love the car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sooooo you were down two tree to take pictures 

Lol did you stay around into the evening for some more 'action' shots lol


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Sooooo you were down two tree to take pictures
> 
> Lol did you stay around into the evening for some more 'action' shots lol


They don't do that down there do they. I'd bet it be a bunch of old wrinklies anyway uke:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

gts-tom said:


> They don't do that down there do they. I'd bet it be a bunch of old wrinklies anyway uke:



I hear :nervous:that its quite a popular site with dog walkers (or maybe I misunderstood what I was told)


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I hear :nervous:that its quite a popular site with dog walkers (or maybe I misunderstood what I was told)


I think it's quite strange that you know so much about it and the "culture". Anything you'd like to confess!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

Not a rota fan but nice ride and pix!


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice pics, any close up shots of the engine bay?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great Photography . . thats exactly what the GTRs are all about


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Lovely pics Tom, only thing I don't like is your lack of intercooler surround, 6th pic down is lovely but I don't like that you can see thru the front bumper. 
Apart from that, white rims on a dark car looks awesome ;-)


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

minifreak said:


> Lovely pics Tom, only thing I don't like is your lack of intercooler surround, 6th pic down is lovely but I don't like that you can see thru the front bumper.
> Apart from that, white rims on a dark car looks awesome ;-)


I've not long changed the front splitter back to the standard one so an insert is on my list of things to buy.
Cheers for all the nice comments


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

NICE WHEELS! :thumbsup:


----------



## gavin lomas (Feb 27, 2006)

the lesser known Jesus skyline


----------



## samnam88 (Oct 27, 2011)

gts-tom said:


> No mate Nissan made the car!


LOL


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Pictures are amazing bro, lovely looking r32 you have there.


----------



## Jessop (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks fabulous that mate!

R32 still holds it's own in the looks department even compared to modern cars!

the 'in-water' pics look great.. Hope you didnt get the carpets too wet running back round into the car 


What camera did you use ?


----------

